# Can I split component video?



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

I've done a few searches and can't seem to find this specific topic. From a single DVR, I'm powering a 32 inch and 20 inch HD LCD which are in close proximity to each other (bedroom/bathroom). One is fed by the HDMI connection and one with a 15' component video connection. There is a slight audio delay between the two when both tv's are on which is driving my wife (and therefore me) crazy. I cannot overide the audio to the HDMI with an analog feed to match the componenet video setup. I could send the audio from the HDMI fed TV to the other TV, but that would require the HDMI TV to always be utrned on. So can I simply and cheaply split the component video output from the DVR to both TV's?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Yes, you can split a component signal -- finding a modular splitter for component might be a different
matter. If this turns out to be the case, you can use three RCA-type "Y" connectors. Ugly to be sure,
but it will work. To enhance the WAF, you could stuff the resulting rat's nest of connectors in your sock
drawer! :sure:


----------



## kirkus (Mar 21, 2006)

Nick said:


> Finding a modular splitter for component might be a different matter.


I don't mind using three of the $2 rca splitter from Radio Shack if that will work.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes it will work, component is analog signal and thus can be easily split


----------



## hiker (Mar 1, 2006)

You can try the Y-adapter to split the component signal but you will get poor picture quality. Most noticeably you will see the brightness greatly reduced. The proper way to split the signal is to use a distribution amp like the one here.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

hiker said:


> You can try the Y-adapter to split the component signal but you will get poor picture quality...


Not so on a short run like the OP describes


----------



## mazter (Jul 4, 2006)

Radio shack has a component distribution amp for $50 and it works wonderfully.I have hr20 feeding three hdtv with absolutly no signal loss. I did try a passive component splitter that did the job but often one of the sets would have a thick black line across the screen. Good luck!


----------



## EXTREMUM (Jan 18, 2008)

mazter said:


> Radio shack has a component distribution amp for $50 and it works wonderfully.I have hr20 feeding three hdtv with absolutly no signal loss. I did try a passive component splitter that did the job but often one of the sets would have a thick black line across the screen. Good luck!


I agree. Using a component cable hub is the way to go.


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

I have a couple of these, and the signal is not too bad.

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10422&cs_id=1042205&p_id=2899&seq=1&format=2

Mb


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

A great solution and no sock drawer needed!


----------



## bhelton71 (Mar 8, 2007)

Nick said:


> A great solution and no sock drawer needed!


Nick - the only problem with your sock drawer solution - I would get in a lot more trouble for dumping my socks on the floor .

Back on topic - would those simple splitters work with the 15' drop ?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

bhelton71 said:


> Nick - the only problem with your sock drawer solution - I would get in a lot more trouble for dumping my socks on the floor .
> 
> Back on topic - would those simple splitters work with the 15' drop ?


That's because you're a wus.  I meant stow the cables under your socks!

A !5' drop should be no problem.


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

mjbehren said:


> I have a couple of these, and the signal is not too bad.
> 
> http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10422&cs_id=1042205&p_id=2899&seq=1&format=2
> 
> Mb


I also use the Monoprice component splitter and it works very well. It's shielded well and found no problems with signal quality. In fact, I can have both TVs on at the same time and the signal quality is perfect. In my instance, I'm using it to split the component out for the DVD player that is in the media rack that feeds the flat screens in the master bedroom and master bathroom. We have separate HR20s in the media rack for those TVs and they use HDMI but didn't care about having a separate DVD player since it gets used so little. Works great and the cable runs are at least 25 feet. (Used the Monoprice component cables. Also, good quality shielding on them to preserve the analog signal integrity.)


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Don't use anything besides a real distribution amp or matrix switch.

The y cables or passive splitters are just a bad idea, too much of the physics can get out of whack.

I have been routing and switching HDTV component video from multiple sources to multiple rooms for almost 10 years now. Now days there are lots of inexpensive DAs and even used matrix switchers on the market for under 100 bucks. All my equipment is old professional studio DA and matrix gear but now days there are inexpensive consumer gear to do much of this stuff. I looked at the RATSHACK DA and for 50 bucks I bet it would work fine for your needs. My only issue with that box is it does not explicitly lay out one of the channels for coax S/PDIF, but I would bet that you can use the composite video input for digital audio and it will work fine, the output of S/PDIF is compatible with a 75 ohm distribution amp channel, the stereo channels might work to distribute video and audio, (they do in some DA and not in others), in most cases it is the same electronics for all the da ports.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

Hansen said:


> I also use the Monoprice component splitter and it works very well. It's shielded well and found no problems with signal quality. In fact, I can have both TVs on at the same time and the signal quality is perfect. In my instance, I'm using it to split the component out for the DVD player that is in the media rack that feeds the flat screens in the master bedroom and master bathroom. We have separate HR20s in the media rack for those TVs and they use HDMI but didn't care about having a separate DVD player since it gets used so little. Works great and the cable runs are at least 25 feet. (Used the Monoprice component cables. Also, good quality shielding on them to preserve the analog signal integrity.)


it is not a question of shielding it is a function of the impact on impedance matching (basically reflections) and attenuation (loss in signal amplitude) basically both are bad in analog HD video distribution. If you want to create reflections and loose signal strength use a passive splitter in a high bandwidth application like HDTV. For the purpose of this discussion and for practical use, a powered, correctly working DA with proper connectors basically eliminates these issues.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

bhelton71 said:


> Nick - the only problem with your sock drawer solution - I would get in a lot more trouble for dumping my socks on the floor .
> 
> Back on topic - would those simple splitters work with the 15' drop ?


Assuming you are talking about the passive splitters. The right question is would it still be in spec and NO it would not, it will introduce impedance issues and there are already plenty of those you don't need more serious ones. Or the question could be, would you notice the difference? That depends on how far out of whack the impedance becomes and how much attenuation is introduced, how good your display is and lastly the quality of your eyes and brain. To keep it simple, passive splitters are a very bad idea and are being used in the wrong way for video applications, if you need to split a component signal, use a DA.


----------



## davejacobson (Mar 14, 2005)

if your talking about audio delay I wouldnt count on splitting the signal like that to solve your prob.That condition can be considered normal depending on the brand and size tv. I have seen 2 lcds side by side with same signal source and type and have audio delay.Plasma and LCD always have a delay also with the same signal source.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I agree with btmoore. I have never found a passive splitter to be satisfactory. Picture quality always suffers. Active distribution amps aren't that expensive any more and work a ton better.


----------

